# Anyone have a promotional code for portsmouth to cherbourg ?



## rabandjulie (Nov 6, 2013)

Hello all,

Would anyone have a code for a discount for a ferry crossing from Portsmouth to France.
We are looking to cross the channel on 1st April this year with our motorhome.
Would be most grateful.
Cheers
Rab and julie


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We have Brittany Ferries Club Voyage membership and you are welcome to use the number; F85632 

we give it to our gite guests and it will get you at least 10% discount.

Dave


----------



## rabandjulie (Nov 6, 2013)

Thank you so much Dave, 
we will put this to good use on our crossing.
Rab and Julie


----------



## rabandjulie (Nov 6, 2013)

Hello again ....
We just tried to book our Brittany Ferry, put the code in and I get a message that says..

ERROR Invalid Travel Club number - Travel club numbers begin with an 'S', 'F'.

Double checked the code you gave me and It was missing the number 2 on the end , but it won't let me put it in, any ideas Dave ?
Cheers
Rab


----------

